# [SOLVED] Hot water heater



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Pilot will not stay lit after releasing the pilot light gas valve valve. 
Thermo couple tests good but has been replaced anyway.


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Hot water heater*

what type of HW heater do you have? Brand, size, and year manufactured?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hot water heater*

Bradford White-40 gal.- 8 yrs.old.


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Hot water heater*

I dont know the brand Bradford white, are you able to remove the burner assembly and check to see if your unit has a TRD? If it does not odds are its your gas valve.

here is what the TRD looks like water heater - How does Thermal Release Device (TRD) work - Home Improvement.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hot water heater*

I do not have a TRD Valve and I was suspecting the gas valve.


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Hot water heater*

yes that would be my guess as well, they are simple to replace.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hot water heater*

Talked to a plumber friend last night. There is a safety connection on the burner cover with two wires that go to the gas valve. There must be continuity through those wires to keep the pilot light lit. One of the wires was corroded. Replaced the terminal with a new insulated spade connector and all is well.


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

glad to hear it. sorry i could not help you more..


----------

